# Anyone use both a CCR 2000 & a 3650 to compare.



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

My experience with single stage snowblowers is an old MTD and an old Snapper single stage, both probably 3 1/2hp.

Last summer I acquired an unrunning Toro CCR2000 I haven't used as yet. The carb needs to be put together and on. I've procrastinated because in January my wife knocked two disassembled carbs that were in 2 different containers off the top of the washing machine and she put all the pieces in one container.

Two weeks ago I acquired two Toro 3650 snowblowers that need work. Of course I haven't used these either. Most likely I will sell these when running only because they have a lot of commercial townhouse condo use on them and the CCR2000 has only one residential house use, a neighbor.

When these are running, what type of performance should I expect from them comparing the two to each other?

I like to use a single stage for those small snows where a two stage doesn't work well or not at all, or for an occasional sidewalk cleanup after the two stage. I also use it for running around the neighborhood with it in the back of my SUV doing some sidewalks when there's an inch or two.

I hate to keep two but if there is a noticeable difference, should I keep the 3650 and sell the 2000? I just think about the amount of use it has and am expecting a break down though I don't what for sure. When I sell something I do provide a breakdown guarantee for a reasonable time, my choice, money back, credit towards another snowblower, or I fix it for free.

What is a fair price for a used Toro CCR2000 in excellent condition, rebuilt carb, new primer bulb, new ignition switch, new belt.

What is a fair price for a used Toro 3650, not great looking, rebuilt carb, new primer bulb, new belt, new ignition switch or a toggle switch.


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

JLawrence08648 said:


> My experience with single stage snowblowers is an old MTD and an old Snapper single stage, both probably 3 1/2hp.
> 
> Last summer I acquired an unrunning Toro CCR2000 I haven't used as yet. The carb needs to be put together and on. I've procrastinated because in January my wife knocked two disassembled carbs that were in 2 different containers off the top of the washing machine and she put all the pieces in one container.
> 
> ...



these 2 are my bread and butter for fixing and selling them. 

pretty comparable the 2000 is a little down on power but not much you will notice in 6+ inches of wet wet snow. the 3650 will have the power to get through the heavy wet stuff a little better. in dry snow they can both do 12+ inches wo a problem

i sell the 2000's for $150 and the 3650's for $200 in snow season. you can pick them up in the off season or not running for $40-$80 all day in my area.


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

judging buy what you want to use it for i would say keep the 2000 its lighter and might work better/ throw better in light 2" snows idk why that is the case. the 2000 is also lighter so very easy to put in and out of a truck bed.


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

Can't speak to the Toro 2000, but I had a Toro 3650 (before a family member "borrowed it") and it's a work horse. Very light, nimble, with fantastic throw distance. Tons of torque from the 2-stroke RTEC engine. About the only thing I didn't like about the machine was the cheap plastic carburetor. Not really a performance issue.... just not a fan of plastic carbs.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

had a 2000 ( my sister has it now ) and a 3650 a few years ago. took them out in 8- 9 inches of snow, nothing really heavy. the 3650 threw snow farther but didn't seem any faster than the 2000


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

I can't speak to the 2000 but I have had a few 3650's and it was a decent machine for what it is. I also did not like the plastic carb. But as long as it is running fine that is non issue. I think I sold it for $250 to a contractor who was going to use it at a condo complex. In New England they are not the machine of choice and a but fit a niche market. If it is in good condition and starts easily, hold it until next November you should get about $250. I am not sure if those models offered an electric starter but if it has one, that is also a big plus. I find a lot of people really want it.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

yes the ccr 2000 & 3650 came with electric start, I had a 2000E and I have a 2450E, 3000E and 3650E


----------

